# Different angles for pintail?



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a pintail that I use on those bottomless powder days... and cat boarding.

Normally I'm running +18/-9 because I ride switch quite a bit. I'm thinking of changing the pintail angles to something more like +30/+6. I think it would be easier in the trees, and since a pintail sucks switch, I don't need the duck stance.

I rode forward stance for years, and switched to duck 2 years ago. Question is, if I'm riding duck 90% of the time, will I be completely out of my element in a forward stance, or is it something I'll be used to again within a couple of turns?


----------



## Prophecies (Oct 1, 2009)

Zee said:


> I have a pintail that I use on those bottomless powder days... and cat boarding.
> 
> Normally I'm running +18/-9 because I ride switch quite a bit. I'm thinking of changing the pintail angles to something more like +30/+6. I think it would be easier in the trees, and since a pintail sucks switch, I don't need the duck stance.
> 
> I rode forward stance for years, and switched to duck 2 years ago. Question is, if I'm riding duck 90% of the time, will I be completely out of my element in a forward stance, or is it something I'll be used to again within a couple of turns?


I'm sure it will take some getting used to, but then again... you'll get the hang of it within a few runs. Especially if you've ridden forward stance before.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think I'll try it this year, it's easier to see where you are going when you are facing slightly forward.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I ride my true twin freestyle board at 15/-12 and my powder specific stick at 24/-3. 

If you experiment with the stance change I'd suggest keeping the difference in binding angles the same (at least to start with). For example, on my boards it works out to be 27 degrees.

So if you went with the 30/6 stance, you would only be 3 degrees different than your normal stance of 18/-9. It should work well.


----------

